

Anonymous Hacker Group Video on Facebook Takedown on Guy Fawkes Day : Hoax? - bobby9999

Attention citizens of the world, We are Anonymous……Anonymous Operation Facebook 300x231 Anonymous Hacker Group Video on Facebook Takedown on Guy Fawkes Day : Hoax?
We wish to get your attention, hoping you heed the warnings as follows..
Your medium of communication you all so dearly adore will be destroyed. If you are a willing hacktivist or a guy who just wants to protect the freedom of information then join the cause and kill facebook for the sake of your own privacy.
Facebook has been selling information to government agencies and giving clandestine access to information security firms so that they can spy on people from all around the world. Some of these so-called whitehat infosec firms are working for authoritarian governments, such as those of Egypt and Syria.ect..<p>Watch the Video Operation Facebook Nov 5 2011 : Guy Fawkes Day<p>http://www.cheatsden.com/anonymous-hacker-group-video-on-facebook-takedown-on-guy-fawkes-day-hoax/
======
bobby9999
Every one know's dat Anonymous Attack's BART Website

